# how to screw up a pool



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I can tell you i am the master when it's time to do things the wrong way . I was alone at home yesterday and i decided to try to clean the pool cover as much as i can naturally i vas so much on the edge of the pool that i slip in the water and all the dirt on the pool cover went inside the pool can you imagine the mess i made and it was feezing cold on top of that . So imagine what we did today ......... tried to clean my mess and it's not finish i have to do it again monday . Sorry i had t vent somewhere lolllllll!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I'm sure glad you are ok there Frenchy....but I'll tell ya I would love to see a picture of your pool! I want one so bad!

Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

if i am well sure it was cold but in fact it's my roomate pool and i can access it anytime i want unless she have a familly party or a private one but usually the familly one they invite me ( the private one i do not want to put my nose there at all lollllllllllllll) i could take a pic of the pool this week and let you see it it is much needed some days here .But a lot of work for 2 months 3 max .


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I know that feeling all too well i have done this similarlly a number of times over the years.. we get shafted in ontario with our summers as far as pool use.


----------

